# Upgrading the nite saber 2 lights.



## Sixt5 (Oct 15, 2016)

I plow on a huge farm and was thinking about changing the bulbs to an led or something similar to get some more light on the road as there are no street lamps for me. 

Anyone done this? My comany would throw a fit attaching a light bar to the roof but bulbs aren't out of the question.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

There's a few different led upgrades for plow lights, but they are salty. Could add a light bar to the plow frame like alotta plow jockies do


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

I take it you are operating some one else's truck? I have plowed with both. My new plow has the night saber 2 lights on them. They are a really nice upgrade over the old ones however I'm not sure I noticed that huge of a difference for your situation. Are the lenses on the plow you are using fogged over? If they are that will make a huge difference, when they are fogged over it diffuses the light really bad. If they are believe it or not the kits you can buy to polish the lenses so that they are clear again actually do work really well. I have had two separate employees that had really foggy lenses on their personal vehicles that used the kits and they looked brand new.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Nite Sabre 2's suck after aboot 2 seasons, the lens fogs over.

Go with LED's for long term reliability and they are far superior to any halogen.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Nite Sabre 2's suck after aboot 2 seasons, the lens fogs over.
> 
> Go with LED's for long term reliability and they are far superior to any halogen.


The King of Snow and LED lights has spoken....


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Defcon 5 said:


> The King of Snow and LED lights has spoken....


I thought Buff's on a walk about


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Be careful with just "upgrading" to LED (or HID) bulbs in an existing housing designed for halogen bulbs. Generally speaking, you will end up with crap output, hot spots, dark zones and tons of glare for oncoming drivers. Oh, and many of the LED bulbs currently available won't even last a winter. And as has already been said, if your lenses are oxidized, you won't gain anything at all.

If however you purchase and install a light housing designed for and including LED bulbs, you'll probably fare much, much better.


----------

